# LFTS 11/3



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Back out soon, had some good chases going on last night right at sunset, A doe actually liked my scent drag and she was part of the chase action! Good luck & be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in!! Spooked 1 deer walking in...stared at me 30 yards away as my headlight was lighting it up, couldn't see antlers but big bodied deer. Bounded off, no snort or anything. Hoping it wasn't a shooter...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My buddy was up in a tree last night gonna whack a doe had a doe come through bleating he looked and she bleated her way to a pretty nice buck... Not to his standards but totally changed his mentality from killing doe to what else may be lurking


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Does are having a hard time getting their meals with the bucks pushing them around.
Good luck today.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I shall shoot myself a buck today. It has been deemed and blessed. Yessir. Good luck out there.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Maple_Ridge said:


> I'm in!! Spooked 1 deer walking in...stared at me 30 yards away as my headlight was lighting it up, couldn't see antlers but big bodied deer. Bounded off, no snort or anything. Hoping it wasn't a shooter...


By your description most definitely a mature buck... At least you know he WAS in the area.... Gotta be early, is bag it

That's why I'm only having one more cup of coffee


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Out in Northern Indiana up against bedding...good luck everyone.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Short morning hunt for me. Need to be out of the stand by 10:15 to meet the DNR and federal agent at camp at 11am to walk them out and show them some stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> Up a little early so I’ll get us started for the day. I’ll be in my stand this morning until about 9:30 and then I have a tee time for 10:58. Trail cam pics from Nov. 3rd. last year all have snow in them, what a difference it will be from todays weather. Hunting in a thin hoodie isn’t so bad I guess. Good luck today to everyone headed out and remember to stay hydrated.


Hit'em straight!


----------



## cwk33041 (Dec 30, 2013)

up and in new a new spot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This fogg is insane. I hope I'm where I think I am. 🤔


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> Up a little early so I’ll get us started for the day. I’ll be in my stand this morning until about 9:30 and then I have a tee time for 10:58. Trail cam pics from Nov. 3rd. last year all have snow in them, what a difference it will be from todays weather. Hunting in a thin hoodie isn’t so bad I guess. Good luck today to everyone headed out and remember to stay hydrated.


Is that golf thing for work?


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

camera are just starting to show life again from last weekend.
Dont think i will try today. can tell i am comming down with a cold.
only showing one fair 8 point this year.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Pancakes sound great right about now


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck boys, let's see some November blood.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Damn near got lost in the fog. Sweating my butt off now.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not today, got to take the wife for her infusion treatment.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

stickbow shooter said:


> Not today, got to take the wife for her infusion treatment.


Good luck to your wife Mark!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Perched and service while spotty seems to be back for now! I mean we are in remote Shiawassee county and all!

Woods is full of deer, heard grunting and chasing in way in. Last sit until Sunday probably need this one to count. In a great east west travel corridor between good bedding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Gonna try for a birthday buck today...has only happened 1 time.


Happy Birthday MR!
Birthday buck fell in Three Echo land yesterday.










Same property that claimed Scooby Doo a few years back. That swamp!

I'm a leo. Good luck today hunters! Make those phones ring!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> This fogg is insane. I hope I'm where I think I am.


Been foggy two days in a row zero today. Weird how that happens in some places not others 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> This fogg is insane. I hope I'm where I think I am. 🤔


Your in da woods, that's all that matters! 😁


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I’m in for a quick hunt.
HuntWise says 18% but it’s Nov 3 and I’m in a rutty funnel on the river.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Thnx Lewy!!!

Actual hunting conditions.....partly bucky with High FOGGY...

Be easy to shoot a 140" buck then find a dead spike!! LOL


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> I’m in for a quick hunt.
> HuntWise says 18% but it’s Nov 3 and I’m in a rutty funnel on the river.


We are thinking similar snd all I need is for the one to leave his doe and start looking again fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in NW Cass Co. Up in my stand near the river hoping a bruiser walks the bank and give me an opportunity. Good luck all.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> Happy St Huberts feast day (patron saint of hunters)
> 
> Good luck all be safe.


And to you sir!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

That was AWESOME...... just had a short tined 9 pt push a doe and fawn under my tree.... 5 YRDS away.....man that was a tough pass! If there was not bigger bucks here he would have got the shaft!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck all , pretty foggy here I’m sitting the morning out may be at it this afternoon we shall see


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Had some chasing across the water before legal light.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

First sit in a ladder stand we put up this summer. Pinned by a nice looking 8 locked on a doe since I got up. They finally moved off. Hear more chasing the other direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Lone fawn came in at first light. Mature doe with last years fawn and a BB came in around 8. Maybe my resident family group is splitting up…


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

First visitor didn't seem to mind I was here.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

2 small bucks and a little doe so far here in Calhoun co.


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't believe best time to hunt when the rut starts. Already seen a small spike and multiple others reporting movement.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Man, I think I need to start parachuting into this spot. Dynamite stand back by the river, but nearly impossible to access without bumping tons of deer. Even afternoon hunts. I must have kicked around a dozen deer on the way out this morning. Need to start sleeping out here I think.

Otherwise, one small buck cruising the river at daybreak and what appears to be a loan doe traveling by herself. Looking for a boyfriend maybe?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I jinxed myself responding to maple

Bleepidy Bleep BLEEEEEP.... Winds perfect walking in ain't blown a deer out in the morning.... Got Merrell HUT stealth super stalkers on with bubble gum like sole.... Literally walk on frosty leaves these things not make a sound...

Get an alert on my phone, it's fully dimmed.... Wanna see if it's camera or other.. Touch the screen dimly lights up.... Snooooort not more than 15 yards.... Nah this ain't a blow and go which I normally enjoy, this is a blow walk a 180 around you every 10 steps stop and blow....

I have faith with my Stealth Stalkers perfect wind is a walked right past that doe fawn with my two step pause, yeah that's what it was, had I not lit up the phone...

Now I sit here perfect wind, hopes and dreams crushed...

I'mma do the only thing that may cheer me up, get on Amazon and buy some Christmas decorations

Bleep


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

I’m in the hardwoods this morning. Deer moving before light. Should have set this stand towards the sunrise. Nice one 


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

New neighbor lady should frost her bathroom window... Or not. 

Bus driver gave me a dirty look. Must be vegan.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

this guy just spent a 1/2 hour with me with in 15yds the whole time. One other small buck and one doe


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Just seen Mr. Short tine 9 pt AGAIN followed by small 8 point....

6 bucks so far this morning....do not...I repeat, DO NOT let these warm Temps fool you!!

Bucks are still doing there Thang!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

retired dundo said:


> Hope you get better soon


Thanks



bigbucks160 said:


> Well I blew my chance at a solid 10pt. Not positive how I missed a 30yd shot but there may have been a branch in the way, really don’t know for sure. Not real happy right now


Man. I'm disappointed as well. I'd love to see "your" solid 10 point! Hope he comes back, never know. Good luck! It happens sometimes


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

They are up on their feet now. In the last 15 minutes I had a little 6 go by then 4 bald ones come thru followed by a two year old. I also just noticed a few other ones right behind me.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Man. I'm disappointed as well. I'd love to see "your" solid 10 point! Hope he comes back, never know. Good luck! It happens sometimes


Really not happy with myself . It takes a decent one for me to take the bow off the hook.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Quiet here so far, nothing scene but will persist until midday. Little surprised at the lack of activity.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

4 pt just wandered by. First deer since 9:00. Can only stay until 11:00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

little fella still moving


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Out at 11. Only saw small spike. Back at it around 4


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

These two decided to stop moving for awhile.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

This little guy came in doing the head down foot stomping chase on a doe that wanted nothing to do with him, and off they went.









Then, just a few minutes later this pretty 3.5 yo 8pt came in a put on a short show. Hit a scrape, shredded a tree and promptly bedded down. He's got me kinda pinned down really. Not sure why all these bucks feel the need to bed down within bow range, lol. Third time its happened. Got video of the tree rubbing. Will post later.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing in the past couple hours. Its going to be tough to make it another hour, this stand is not comfortable.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

[mention]Dish7 [/mention] 
That’s a dandy buck bedded close to your stand. He’s gonna be a monster if he survive a few more seasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Good morning. 7 bucks so far. Number 7 was a really solid 8 that was my toughest pass this year. No pics as I was on the fence. Nice to see a good buck up close though. Have to quit here soon and get some chores done. Middle school Bball game tonight. Good luck to everyone. Aim small.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

anagranite said:


> I hate it as well but it did allow me to enter the woods without sounding like a derailed locomotive.


This being the 2nd hunting season, first that I have actually truly hunted it, of owning my own property. I mowed paths everywhere I wanna go, and for the deer to use. It is amazing how lazy these critters are, they follow all of them. Lol 

I always thought guys were ridiculous with what they did, now I get it! I am like a ninja around my place now.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

anagranite said:


> View attachment 863976
> View attachment 863977
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased to see this guy still running around. This scrape is 150 yards from where I'll be this morning. I wanted to hunt this area but the E and SE winds are wrong.


good luck that’s a dandy! I’m also in SE Ohio been warm too warm! Seeing deer but nothing of size yet. Nice and cool this morning but not now! Lol...havent seen any chasing going on yet.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

vsmorgantown said:


> Let us know the details when done. This sounds very interesting.


Agree! I am curious how close it is to where we hunt. IIRC he is North of Glennie, we are NW.

Either way, there is a LOT of public land around and this kinda thing isn't as uncommon as it should be. 




HUBBHUNTER said:


> Skipped right over the state boys and went Federal. This isn't about a bait pile for few MJ plants. Lol


It is Federal Forest, so I think it has to be.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> Really not happy with myself . It takes a decent one for me to take the bow off the hook.



That is what I was thinking! When you said you shot I was just replaying all the dandies you passed. Lol 

Tough though, best and worst part of bow hunting, it all has to come together perfectly.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just got back to the truck. 5 bucks and probably 8 or 10 does this morning. Back at it this afternoon.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Interested too....


Might be the guy from a few days ago that found government land posted and food plots planted on the state or federal land.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Flag Up said:


> Might be the guy from a few days ago that found government land posted and food plots planted on the state or federal land.


It is.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back to the rye plot for probably the last time this year. With the forcast for rain tomorrow we probably won't hunt tomorrow night. We always end the trip on Saturday morning and head for home.

Either these popped up overnight, or I just didn't see them all week. Either way, gets me a little more excited for this evening's festivities!









Clear skies with a few light clouds and a breeze out of the south and a balmy 70 degrees here in Gladwin County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I’m in allegan c. Didn’t go this morning, but be out tomorrow unless something happens tonight, not high hopes


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

The video I that took this morning. I stayed with this buck until 1:15 pm, then was able to sneak out without bumping him. He's at least 3.5. The more I watched him, the more I thought he may be a 4.5.yo. Either way, he'll be a good one next year if he makes it.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Wife’s tagged out, now it’s only me. 
sitting where my wife shot her last buck and she saw a monster 3 times last weekend… as I was walking in, my BIL said some guy stoped at their house to tell them a giant buck just crossed the road into the woods I’m set up in… 🤞


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't even hit my parking spot until 430 but I can't let these days slip away. 25' up in a climber on lapeer public 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

throughtheice88 said:


> Back in for the afternoon. The supposed south wind is a lot more like a west wind here in the riverbottom. Not ideal, but I'll make it work.
> 
> These temps are dumb lol. But alas, bucks gonna do what bucks gonna do. So here I am. Good luck all.


You come across any balloons in that River bottom?
Sunny and 75 here SW wind I’m in deer are gonna do what deer gonna do, at least, that’s what everybody keeps telling me.
Good luck all be safe.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn I've got a big nose. Too hot out here.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Warm SE Ohio says hi. 73 degrees but there is a steady 5mph south wind. Good luck to all


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Sparky and a 6pt raising hell around here.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had a small 6 go across the plot...looked like he "was looking for love in all the wrong places"...


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I’m in-kinda!😂 Holy wind! Stay safe tonight and please,please wear a safety harness! Just got news today that a buddy of mine fell from his treestand and is in real bad shape. Sounds like he feel asleep and just feel forward from the stand. Lucky to be alive….


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

rz6x59 said:


> Damn I've got a big nose. Too hot out here.
> View attachment 864113


Alfred Hitchcock with hair.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

rz6x59 said:


> Damn I've got a big nose. Too hot out here.
> View attachment 864113


This weather is sickening. In Kent County too hot but the next couple days are going to be super windy. Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope my bowstrings don’t start whistling in this wind!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

rz6x59 said:


> Damn I've got a big nose. Too hot out here.
> View attachment 864113


I'm proud of my pollack sniffer!









Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Up and in for awhile after work. First time I’ve hunted the main property since shooting a buck on Oct 9th here. Took a pretty big shot in here tonight as the wind is marginal. But it’s the rut, and I have scrapes on 2 sides of me. Hoping for buck big enough to tag out on to come through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> Alfred Hitchcock with hair.


Good evening.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

rz6x59 said:


> Damn I've got a big nose. Too hot out here.
> View attachment 864113





Baybum said:


> I'm proud of my pollack sniffer!
> View attachment 864114
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



One of you two should open a thread "post your silhouette/shadow here".


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> The video that took this morning. I stayed with this buck until 1:15 pm, then was able to sneak out without bumping him. He's at least 3.5. The more I watched him, the more I thought he may be a 4.5.yo. Either way, he'll be a good one next year if he makes it.


They'll all be better next year so maybe we should all take the rest of this year off and not kill any. Just an idea.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Dish - I think I too passed that buck this morning. Literally his twin.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Had a great hunt, 4 different bucks in range and plenty doe getting pushed around. There was a 9 a would have taken but just outta range.
Congrats to all who scored today!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Dead Ringer said:


> I posted yesterday how bad my week has been. That changed this morning... finally!! There are bigger bucks in woods but I was thrilled to put a tag on this Manistee Co. basket 8 pt. Now I can look for Mr. Big! I haven't caught up on LFTS today, but congrats to all who were successful. Also, I know some people aren't fans of Rage BH's, but this one absolutely destroyed him. That's the entrance wound.
> 
> View attachment 864143
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Checked trail cams at home this afternoon.








Wife and I went out to the farm we have access to for the evening hunt. Doe and a fawn. Probably hunt here at home in the morning…


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Going to a new spot in the morning. Hopefully I can send a pic of venison on the fire.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> I’m in-kinda!😂 Holy wind! Stay safe tonight and please,please wear a safety harness! Just got news today that a buddy of mine fell from his treestand and is in real bad shape. Sounds like he feel asleep and just feel forward from the stand. Lucky to be alive….


Prayers for him! Be safe folks!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Dead Ringer said:


> I posted yesterday how bad my week has been. That changed this morning... finally!! There are bigger bucks in woods but I was thrilled to put a tag on this Manistee Co. basket 8 pt. Now I can look for Mr. Big! I haven't caught up on LFTS today, but congrats to all who were successful. Also, I know some people aren't fans of Rage BH's, but this one absolutely destroyed him. That's the entrance wound.
> 
> View attachment 864143
> 
> ...


Congrats
Great shot.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

🦨 tonight


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome night at my farm, saw a giant around 4:15 just a few minutes after getting into the stand. A few minutes later I had 3 doe's and a 3.5YO 8 point come from the spot where the giant entered the bedding area. The 8 point stared into the thicket for over an hour, finally bedding down and watching intently. He finally got up and chased all the does around the plot crashing thru my Miscanthius, grunting and even a snort wheeze. I thought I was video taping the entire event, but never hit the frikin record button. After that had another 6 point and several more doe's come in, but the giant never did show himself. One of the best hunts I've had. My brother was hunting the opposite end of my farm, he saw a 6 point with a leg that's almost detached, said it was swinging as the deer walked, if we see it we'll take it out. Great November evening especially since it was 70 degrees outside.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

my buddy came home to this in his backyard


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

pigeon said:


> 🦨 tonight


Same here. Well skunked for deer but a flock of turkeys coming over the ridge had my heart pounding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

IceHog said:


> Awesome night at my farm, saw a giant around 4:15 just a few minutes after getting into the stand. A few minutes later I had 3 doe's and a 3.5YO 8 point come from the spot where the giant entered the bedding area. The 8 point stared into the thicket for over an hour, finally bedding down and watching intently. He finally got up and chased all the does around the plot crashing thru my Miscanthius, grunting and even a snort wheeze. I thought I was video taping the entire event, but never hit the frikin record button. After that had another 6 point and several more doe's come in, but the giant never did show himself. One of the best hunts I've had. My brother was hunting the opposite end of my farm, he saw a 6 point with a leg that's almost detached, said it was swinging as the deer walked, if we see it we'll take it out. Great November evening especially since it was 70 degrees outside.



Sounds like a great hunt. We had a 6 pt with a front leg swinging one time, he lost his antlers mid November and the eife and I tried to put him down.....he was 4.5 years old in this picture and a 12 pt. This was my last encounter, we called him gimpy.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Two more nice Michigan bucks dropped in my hunting circle tonight. My good buddy's wife with a pretty 10 (the smaller of the two she saw tonight) and our neighboring leaseholder's son with a great eight.


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats to all who have put one or two down recently. Haven’t been able to make it out for a few weeks but that is all about to change tomorrow. Got my daughter and her friend going with me, I’ll let them decide who is pulling the trigger on the crossbow tomorrow evening, going to the new property, hasn’t been touched in a few weeks and when I was there working last there was so much deer sign around I can’t wait to see what happens tomorrow night. Looks like a good day tomorrow then the gale force winds come in Saturday. Good luck this weekend ladies and gents!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

WMU05 said:


> Two more nice Michigan bucks dropped in my hunting circle tonight. My good buddy's wife with a pretty 10 (the smaller of the two she saw tonight) and our neighboring leaseholder's son with a great eight.
> 
> View attachment 864163
> 
> ...


Great bucks! Just wondering "why" hide the faces of the successful?

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

BlackRhino said:


> Great bucks! Just wondering "why" hide the faces of the successful?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Because I didn't ask their permission to share publicly.


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

triplelunger said:


> You must have a great personality...


Heh Heh Heh


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Craves said:


> Magic hour...Good Luck everyone!


I call it "Happy Hour"! 
<----<<<


----------

